# A Red Kite



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw my first _Red Kite _of the year today.

Its very early for this beautiful bird to arrive,


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

JanHank said:


> I saw my first _Red Kite _of the year today.
> 
> Its very early for this beautiful bird to arrive,


When i lived in Greece we used to wait for the first stork to arrive:smile2::smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw my 1st bee of the year on Sunday.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> When i lived in Greece we used to wait for the first stork to arrive:smile2::smile2:


And so we do here. I remember one near one arrive on the 14th Feb in the town near us, normally they start arriving in April.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are awaiting a couple of storks to arrive here as they do every year.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well my rats have arrived on the pond

The first of the year

Do they count ?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The bird life is not safe around here I don't think 

We do have a lesser spotted nocturnal cockerel!


----------

